# Jaguar XJ6 (X300) Straight Six



## kwik_uk (May 2, 2011)

I've got an old X300 XJ6 that I've had for quite some time now. Something that I've always been meaning to get round to is polishing the intake manifold and the cam cover.

I bought both of these items from a breakers yard so I could keep my car on the road while I do this as it is a very long and labour intensive job.

Time for some pictures!

This is a couple of shots of my engine as it was:
 


The intake manifold straight from the breakers. I got this complete with the injector rail, injectors and fuel pressure regulator.


This is the manifold after being bead blasted:
 


Some pics from the weekend to show the starting surface. Note the massive casting flashing and nodules to be ground off.


----------



## kwik_uk (May 2, 2011)

Starting of the grinding process to remove the bulk of the metal
 


Second stage of grinding, this time with a 60 grit flap-wheel on the grinder:



 

There is still quite a lot of work left to do. I'm going to use drum wheels on an extension for an electric drill to get into a lot of the nooks and crannies. Then lots of hand filing, and a LOT of hand sanding with wet & dry working up through the grades. Then polishing mops and compounds!

EDIT: The two nodules you see on the left hand side of the lower pictures have now been removed and smoothed. These were part of where the supercharger mounts on the XJR.


----------



## kwik_uk (May 2, 2011)

Some pics of the cam cover work now. I had this chemically stripped first, but I think the guy may have left it in the tank a bit too long as it was pitted.
It is magnesium so thankfully quite soft to work with. I started off with a rough Scotch pad, then went to a fine Scotch Pad. Then 400 wet & dry, then 800, then went with a rough cutting mop and comound (this took what felt like forever), then went with a loose mop and buffing compound, before finally polishing with several coats of AG.


----------



## kwik_uk (May 2, 2011)

This took about 20 hours if you add it all up. Quickly detailed the rest of the engine bay for good measure.


----------



## kwik_uk (May 2, 2011)

I thought I might as well share some pics of the XJ8 headlight conversion I did after getting whacked with a stone on the motorway 

 
 

  



 

EDIT: Forgot to mention. I replaced the standard side lights and fog lights with white LED's for a cleaner look


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

nee shabby, get some 303 stuff!


----------



## kwik_uk (May 2, 2011)

Changed the thumbnails to full pics to ease viewing


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

WOW... love the engine shine fantastic... like the Steed from Avengers Avatar.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Beautifull


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Mmmmmm!! Now that I like! I am a big fan of the big cats, and love the extra touch the polished finish brings!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looking good Mark, nice to see you've made it over from Maxbashing


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

such much hard work has gone into this WOW. the VC looks lush, well it now pitt easy as its bare metal?


----------



## kwik_uk (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys 

I'm going to buff it again with compound and a slightly better mop next weekend, then apply some Aerospace 303 (cheers Mike) and see how that lasts.

Need to spray the front cross member above the radiator too, but I really need to make some more progress on the intake manifold first. No doubt my lack of fingerprints from all the wet & dry work will be with me for some time to come!


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Really does look cracking fella.....well done....


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Bulbs*

:newbie:....Which side light bulbs did you use?...were they the Phillips blue capless....i have just put some Phillips Supreme bulbs in the XJ8 head lights and they are very good...:wave:


----------



## kwik_uk (May 2, 2011)

Blockwax said:


> :newbie:....Which side light bulbs did you use?...were they the Phillips blue capless....i have just put some Phillips Supreme bulbs in the XJ8 head lights and they are very good...:wave:


They aren't the Philips ones, they're unbranded. I got them from a guy on eBay who was just selling the one pair. They seemed a bit different from the other ones on there and I took a gamble.

The fogs were from a Chinese LED supplier on eBay also. Do you have any links to the Philips bulbs? Also have you changed any of the other bulbs? I've done rear indicators, brakes, tail lights, and rear-fogs. Just need to do the clear repeater mod and then I'll swap out the front indicators too. Need to sort out the load resistors though, the light on the dashboard is really bugging me!:lol:


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Kwik- I've got a pair of load resistors...yours if the price is right!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great mate.


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

kwik_uk said:


> They aren't the Philips ones, they're unbranded. I got them from a guy on eBay who was just selling the one pair. They seemed a bit different from the other ones on there and I took a gamble.
> 
> The fogs were from a Chinese LED supplier on eBay also. Do you have any links to the Philips bulbs? Also have you changed any of the other bulbs? I've done rear indicators, brakes, tail lights, and rear-fogs. Just need to do the clear repeater mod and then I'll swap out the front indicators too. Need to sort out the load resistors though, the light on the dashboard is really bugging me!:lol:


heres the E Bay site for the Philips extreme bulbs...www.consumabulbs.com/PhilipsXtreme.......blockwax ive pm you too Joe


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

That highly polished engine look is fantastic!! I'm insanely jealous!

I love engines from the era before they started covering everything in black plastic, that is simply stunning!


----------

